# glass soda syphons



## breakinrecords (May 1, 2012)

Hi there,

 i recently found some soda syphons and was wondering how to find out more about them to see the history and their worth.

 3 are clear and one is dark blue.

 any info would be amazing


----------



## breakinrecords (May 1, 2012)

here is another photo, not the clearest though...
  3 are from Toronto Ontario soda company's
  1 is from a mount forest soda company


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

Hello Sherri,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for bringing the seltzers. It's often helpful to mention the complete embossing or etched wording on bottles. They often have maker's information on the base, heel, or in this case perhaps on the schpritzer nozzle.

 Close-up photos, with more bottle and less background, in natural light, seems to be a workable method.

 It appears you've been to the Fruit Jar dance as well.

 Here's an Alex Robertson soda from Mount Forest. 




From.

 They were bottling into the ACL era:




From.

 Our member Arob / Rob has this, "Timbits and I watched in envious amazement however as Jason successfully removed a medium sized, A. ROBERTSON / Mt. Forest Ontario gingerbeer bottle in good condition. For once, Tim was impressed. â€˜Thatâ€™s a pretty good pieceâ€™ he was heard to remark. It must have broke his heart to realize he had quit the hole too soon, and now had no claim what-so-ever to this discovery.

 ALEX ROBERTSON & CO was a soda water manufacturer in the once booming and now ghostly Mount Forest, Ontario which can still be found at the major intersection of Hwy 6 and Hwy 89 (Queen Street) in nearby the township of Wellington north, in Wellington county.


 When pressed, Tim yielded more information on Alex Robertson â€“ the company is listed in some early industry index he has as ALEX ROBERTSON - MANUFACTURER OF SODA WATER AERATED WATERS AND POP 1893-1919..."




From.

 This, "	
 Alexander Robertson (1849 - 1921)
 Found 10 Records , 9 Photos and 1,673,779 Family Trees
 Born in Downie, Perth, Ontario, Canada on 2 Jun 1849 to Alexander R Robertson and Mary Thom. Alexander married Jeanie Pike and had a child. He passed away on 1921 in Mount Forest, Ontario, Canada." from this pay to play genealogy site.

 So, Sherri, how'd you happen upon these guys? You forgot to mention the rabbit...

 We have some very knowledgeable Canadian members who will likely say , "eh" when they see this post.


----------



## celerycola (May 2, 2012)

I have two different books on Ontario Soda companies. I know many of the bottles bring good prices. 

 Post the names and towns and I will see what is listed.


----------



## breakinrecords (May 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'll post more photos and details this weekend!

 I found these at a garage sale last weekend, and couldnt leave without them.


----------



## breakinrecords (May 4, 2012)

here are some more photos as promised.

 clear siphon is The Toronto Soda Water MFG Co. -TSW Trade Mark (then in little letters it says "Telephone trinity 0718")

  clear siphon is New Canadian Beverage Co - ROSE MARIE trademark (then in little letters it says "telephone lakeside 1316")

 clear patterned siphon - Nu-Jersey Creme Co Toronto - elephant photo trademark

  dark blue siphon - A. Robertson Mt Forest, ONT - gun and rabbit trademark


----------



## breakinrecords (May 4, 2012)

another..


----------



## breakinrecords (May 4, 2012)

.


----------



## breakinrecords (May 4, 2012)

.


----------



## breakinrecords (May 8, 2012)

anyone have books or information on what these are worth? or know anyone that would?


----------



## RED Matthews (May 8, 2012)

Well breakinrecords, I have picked up four of these bottles through the years.  I am sure others have also.  Prices range from $20 to $50 usually.  I haven't paid too much attention to them, but I am also sure others on the FORUM will have more info for you.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

Here are three that ended on E-Bay with only one selling... Seltzers are a tough sell unless unique in form or color, I imagine your Blue one is the best of the group...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sop=10&_sticky=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&_sacat=0&_nkw=toronto+seltzer&_sc=1&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> I have two different books on Ontario Soda companies. I know many of the bottles bring good prices.
> 
> Post the names and towns and I will see what is listed.


 
 Hey Dennis, what books do you own on Ontario soda companies?


----------



## dw3000 (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  breakinrecords
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Sherri, I like this blue Robertson bottle.  Are you selling?


----------

